# Running/Lifting Morning Vs. Night



## LB_SpecV (Feb 19, 2006)

I was wondering whether it mattered if I were to run or lift at night vs. in the morning like I usually do. My schedule may be changing and I wanted to know if my body would benefit the same way, keep my metabolism elevated the same amount and duration if I were to Run and/or Lift weights after work at about 8pm as opposed to 8am like I do now?

Chances are I will be getting up early to either run or lift weights then after work do the workout that I didint do that morning. Right now I get up in the morning and run then lift weights, which is my daily routine m-f.

Thanx,

MiKe


----------



## kenwood (Feb 19, 2006)

(keep away lexusgs)


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 19, 2006)

I have read studies where people's metabolisms still remained somewhat elevated after a night of sleep, but I can't see the difference being as great because your metabolism slows quite a lot when you goto sleep.  

I do, however, think separating the two sessions is a great idea for hormonal reasons.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Feb 20, 2006)

I hear ya.  But overall, will my body benefit the same extent whether I exercise during the day or night?  Mainly pertaining to calorie burn and metabolism?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> I hear ya.  But overall, will my body benefit the same extent whether I exercise during the day or night?  Mainly pertaining to calorie burn and metabolism?



You will probably reap the most benefits, in terms of a metabolic boost, by performing the activity earlier in the day.  However, if I remember right, the cardio you do is solid state anyway.  This lower intensity form of cardio doesn't do a whole lot in terms of a sustained metabolic boost anyway.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Feb 20, 2006)

I wouldnt say its totally solid, but its sure not HIIT.  I increase the incline and speed a decent amount every 5 minutes, sustaining it for a minute or so to prevent plaining out.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 20, 2006)

In terms of metabolism, I've read morning is supposedly better, but I remember something about the CNS is not firing on all cylinders first thing in the am. I think so long as your doing something, morning, noon, or night ain't going to make a huge difference in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 21, 2006)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> I was wondering whether it mattered if I were to run or lift at night vs. in the morning like I usually do. My schedule may be changing and I wanted to know if my body would benefit the same way, keep my metabolism elevated the same amount and duration if I were to Run and/or Lift weights after work at about 8pm as opposed to 8am like I do now?
> 
> Chances are I will be getting up early to either run or lift weights then after work do the workout that I didint do that morning. Right now I get up in the morning and run then lift weights, which is my daily routine m-f.
> 
> ...


doesn't really matter.

with that said, if you're going to do both in the same session, lift first. running pre-lifting compromises your training.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 21, 2006)

Run in the am, lift at night.  If you were to run and lift late, I would imagine your metabolism would still be significantly raised which could lead to problems sleeping.  Problems sleeping lead to problems lifting.  The EPOC from running should be greater than the EPOC from lifting so doing the running in the am makes it less of an issue.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Run in the am, lift at night.  If you were to run and lift late, I would imagine your metabolism would still be significantly raised which could lead to problems sleeping.  Problems sleeping lead to problems lifting.  The EPOC from running should be greater than the EPOC from lifting so doing the running in the am makes it less of an issue.



I have never had issues sleeping after a workout.  I used to go outside and jog at 1AM, 2AM, etc.  I would also do the same with lifting on occasion.

Just talking from personal experience.  I know lots of people have problems going to sleep after a workout.


----------

